# can you relate?



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I've read many threads on here about people falling out of love with their spouse due to a myriad of bad things the spouse did, but has anyone ever fallen out of love for really no good reason? That's the situation I feel I'm in, my H and I had some problems, but I was good to him. Now he's just apathetic towards me and our marriage and I don't understand why.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Because he's immature and expects to still feel a spark, but doesn't want to have to work at it.

Do you spend 15 hours a week together, doing fun things?


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

No. We had a great weekend, but doesn't seem to have moved him even a little bit. He told me earlier today that it was ok for me to start actively dating other people. Not that I'm going to kill myself, but I just wish right now that I could curl up in a ball and die.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hang in there. Sounds to me that he is telling you he is not happy. Is he telling you that you can see other people, because that's what he really wants to do? If it is, then maybe it's time to move on.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He tells you that so HE can do it.

Gag me.

You should be mad at him, clg.


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I should move on, I know I should hate him, but I can't and I don't. I'm stuck.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why?

Don't you deserve the same level of respect you're giving him, even though HE doesn't deserve it?

Why don't you deserve it?


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not saying I don't deserve it, I know I do. I just can't seem to wrap my head around the fact that he's not the person giving me that anymore. I know it's crazy, but I guess I'm just not ready to give up yet. I still think there's more to what's going on than I know, something not to do with his cheating and the other b.s he's been giving me. I know this man and my gut tells me that maybe there's something else going on that he isn't aware of. 

Is that something I should address in therapy? (sort of a funny)


----------

